
Show HN: Doppler – Machine learning marketplace of pretrained models - bvallelunga
https://www.producthunt.com/upcoming/doppler?ref=hn
======
bvallelunga
Doppler is an open machine learning marketplace. Discover valuable pretrained
models and then predict on them with our API. Capture real value without
training your own models or building the infrastructure to maintain them.

We think machine learning should be open, democratized, and accessible. To
keep the quality of the community high, we’re going to grow slowly and
deliberately. Join the alpha release wait list and tell us what you think.

